# Liverecord from the last weekends Premiere...



## Florian Linckus

of my 1st. Movement of the Symphony Nr. 1 in G-Minor and B-flat-Major...

2 amazing concerts and many new fans 
some came to me and wanted autographs of me, was really amazing and a great conducter, the piece was played slower then it original is, it was an amateur-orchestra but really good 

hope you like it to...
http://www.florianlinckus.com/sinfonie.mp3

Florian


----------



## Daniel

Hello Florian,

Firstly I want to congratulate because of the premiere perfomance! 

Personally I must admit: this is not my taste of music. It remains in an elegic and saddened main atmosphere, emphasized by the chorus.

I can't see the great development in the work; harmonical, structural nor melodical, maybe you did not intend it? But why?

What I liked were the brass soli and dialogues with strings. 

Can you sum up your thoughts and ideas? 

Greetings,
Daniel


----------



## Florian Linckus

Hey Daniel,

thanks for your "critic"

I composed the piece in the knowledge of don't using any "big" melody, just want to get the melodies straight in the Background, the 2nd. Movement has such a melody... 

I don't agree with you that then piece has no structure, it has when you listen straight to it, 80musicans of the orchestra found the structure, the condutctor found it, but you not ? well really mysterios. may you have another think and knowledge as the musicans, well its not the thing...

I just don't wanted to make harmonic experiments, just wanted to write that what comes out of my head and my heart you know...

I worked with motives, variate them and so on, just listen again and listen straight and may you'll know what i mean 

Florian


----------



## godzillaviolist

Florian Linckus said:


> Hey Daniel,
> 
> thanks for your "critic"
> 
> I composed the piece in the knowledge of don't using any "big" melody, just want to get the melodies straight in the Background, the 2nd. Movement has such a melody...
> 
> I don't agree with you that then piece has no structure, it has when you listen straight to it, 80musicans of the orchestra found the structure, the condutctor found it, but you not ? well really mysterios. may you have another think and knowledge as the musicans, well its not the thing...
> 
> I just don't wanted to make harmonic experiments, just wanted to write that what comes out of my head and my heart you know...
> 
> I worked with motives, variate them and so on, just listen again and listen straight and may you'll know what i mean
> 
> Florian


 Every composer thinks of their compositions as their children and their favorite composers as their parents. You should be prepared for others to think the children brats and the parents fools.  
godzilla


----------



## Florian Linckus

hehe i know,

and i can live with different mines, that okay 

Not everyone has to like it...

Well when you think how old beethoven was, when he wrote his first symphony and how old i am is a very big difference in it, and it was played live, that honour enough for me, i don't want more then that, it was just amazing...

Florian


----------



## Daniel

Florian Linckus said:


> I just don't wanted to make harmonic experiments, just wanted to write that what comes out of my head and my heart you know...


A good point, that is what composer should do: writing out of their heart! Tell us a little about the rehearsals, critics of the audience, conducter and friends?


----------



## Florian Linckus

Oh well why not ? 

The first rehearsal was Wednesday, 19th January...
The Conducter Klaus (Singer of the Bamberg Chor) and studiet conducter began to play the 1st movemt at the end of the rehearsal period and i just was quit and began to listen to it...
After they played it he ask me what I have to critic on his performence and i told him some things and realised many orchestral notationsmistakes and had the chance to make it like i wanted to hear it and test with the strings, the brasses a.s.o...
But the first performence was very very very **** i can tell you...
The choir sang it for the first time and on friday was the general-rehearsal and it came better and better... 

Why i composed that piece ? hm...
I was thinking about my life and the past years... I gone inspired by Richard Wagners "Götterdämmerung" and Schuberts and Haydns symphonies...
I don't want to tell what happens in the past years cause you have to have your own fantasy of it...!

I realy ask as much musicans as i can to become critics etc...
most of the liked it alot, and the choir had different mines in the rehearsals...
On the first live-performence in front of the crowd it came so good that the 250 people cheered me 3minutes a big respect and it was just awesome and i can't discribe how does that felt... after the first premiere some of them came to me and wanted authographes and many come to wish me the best for the future...
As i stand in front and looked to the clapping people i saw that was no joke, they realy enjoy'd it and all of them was is nice smile in the face...
On the second day 23rd the complete chor forgot after the performence to bring me the flowers in front of the crowd and later they told me "we where so impressed of it that we just forgot it" was realy funny...
after the second concert did come people again and ask me how i could do that with 21 years and how do i write music and so on, was a realy exciting moment to discribe the one year i compose now 

Klaus did never told me how he think about the piece but i ask some of the musicans why and they told me he only plays pieces he like very much, like John Rutter and he believe in me... On the afterparty i spoke to Klaus and we spoke over such cool things, he is like me a big beethoven fan, but i must say, i did take the chance and ask him...
He told me about my notationmistakes and gave me alot of tips for the future and i think he liked it very much 

Hope now you can get more of it... 

Florian


----------



## godzillaviolist

Florian Linckus said:


> Hope now you can get more of it...
> 
> Florian


 I've listened to it twice now.
My main problem with it is that I heard Wagner,Schubert, Beethoven, even a little Mendelssohn and Elgar, but I did not hear "Linckus" as a definite musical personality. I heard other composers. 
godzilla

PS; Personally, I am not planning to have my compositions performed, until I'm absoltely satisfied with them. As soon as I write a peice, I'm finished with it, and I feel I've learned something: most often I simply put it away or sometimes destroy it. I have yet to attempt a symphony, and I probably won't for many years.


----------



## Florian Linckus

well you heard beethoven, wagner, schubert ???
what did you mean with that ?
Beethoven has a really different musican style...
And hey I'm 21, i never said i have a style yet, i compose 1 year now...

Its right to make things perfect but i have a contract and i have things to do you know, i had only 3 month time composing the 2 movements and in that time i had a couple of other projects... and i'm working now on a second edition, and mistakes are not wrong.


----------



## godzillaviolist

It's just you seemed to be saying "like this or you're at fault". 
It wasn't a criticism. And Elgar was the strongest influence I heard ( there are three bars nearly identical to an Elgar peice ). I'm not claiming to have developed a style either, my compositions sound like something Vaughan Williams, Bartok and Stravinsky would compose if they got really drunk together in a bar one night.


----------



## Florian Linckus

lol that was good... drunk together 

Oh okay, yes i was talking about the piece and from my inspirations are from Wagner, Schubert and Haydn 

I listen at the concert to Vaughen-Williams Overtúre "The Wasps" and WOW i never heard Williams before and must say he is the beginning of todays Filmmusic!!! its really the same motiveworks etc... really nice!


----------



## Daniel

Yes, Elgar, this was the melancholism I heard. Thanks for sharing, Florian.


----------



## Florian Linckus

Hope you doesn't mean that i steal... i did not know any music from edward elgar...


----------



## godzillaviolist

*Don't worry about it...*

You didn't steal any music, it's just the first third sounds very similar _to the style_ of Elgar. If you want to hear what I mean, I reccomend a listen to his Enigma variations. 
Interestingly, someone did a pop remix of the Enigma variations for the first Matrix movie ( in the scene with the woman with the red dress ), along with some extremely Rite-of-spring-ish background music that you hear all throughout the movie. I heard it in the movie thinking it was original, I so mad when I found out they stole it from Elgar and Stravinsky  
Interesting you never heard of Elgar, as he is so pervasive here, as much as Vivaldi, Prokofiev or Ravel. I'm going to do a seperate post on this in the composers section.
godzilla


----------



## Florian Linckus

hey, thats goods to read *gg*

Yeah but well it gives all kinds of music and so it was easier for beethoven or Mozart to find new styles as we have today... it gives all...
So its maybe imposible to compose somthing you never heard before...

But well i will listen to elgar's music 

Florian


----------



## Del Hudson

Congatulations on the symphony concert. I am a symphonic composer also, living in Colorado, USA. I had my "Ode to the Rockies"performed in much the same way, not a lprofessional orchestra, but nice, and it has been brodcast and CD' bought quite a bit. Del Hudson


----------



## Weltschmerz

As a passionate musician, I congratulate you on your creation of music that means something to you and others in a heartfelt way, as well as your successful concert. It doesnt matter what all of these academics try to label you as, or who they try to pinpoint as your most influential composer. You are a musician - an artist - before you are ever an innovator, which is how it should be. Academics and innovation bow down to beauty and passion, and dont let these pedants discourage you with their Philistinian critiques.


----------

